# Been in hospital with 'threatened m/c' - Update - It's all over :(



## cutebowsxx

I really hope i'm posting this in the right section.. I'm around 8 weeks pregnant (haven't had it confirmed yet, have a scan tuesday) and have been spotting brownish stuff for the past week, didn't think much of it, as i had it a lot when carrying my son, who i had a rather healthy pregnancy with.

But yesterday the blood became heavy and bright red, i started passing clots, some stringy and some of about a 5p size, i also started having cramping pains. So i phoned the on-call doctor, who insisted on sending an ambulance out (I was embarrassed as i really did not need an ambulance, but said they had to because if the bleeding got heavier..)

I went to the hospital and got checked out, by the time i got to the hospital the flow had decreased a lot and went back to this brownish stuff, they checked my cervix -which is closed. My blood pressure was rather low. The gynaecologist who was dealing with me was so incredibly rude, because she did not see as much blood as i was having, (literally just before i got to the hospital!) she made me feel as if i was lying. She made it seem that i was a complete waste of her time.

She sent me home and just put me down as a 'threatened m/c'. Saying there was nothing else they could do until I get a scan. She told me she could try and squeeze me in for a scan monday, but she said she wouldn't see the point in moving everything about when i already have one booked for tuesday.

I have just looked up 'a threatened m/c' and the symptoms are 'light bleeding and light pain'. Well now the blood flow has increased back up to a very heavy period sort again! I'm passing clots every time i wee and wipe, around the same size as before. And I am in a lot of pain, feeling like very bad period cramps.

I really think this pregnancy is coming to an end, if not already :sad1: I'm terrified that i'm going to pass bigger clots any minute! But what else am I meant to do apart from wait until my scan on tuesday?! The horrible woman told me not to bother going back in unless i'm either 'haemorrhaging' -in her words- or passing huge clots. Every second feels like an hour!!!


----------



## Saranna80

:hugs:
I'm sorry you're going through this. I've found people at the hospital have been really unhelpful in the past. This last time, I didn't even bother getting medical help as I knew what was happening.
As I understand it, if there are clots and cramps, it's really not a good sign. I'm sorry to have to say it...but feel like folks are perhaps not answering your thread because they're scared to say it and that's not helping you any. :nope:
I have everything crossed that your symptoms are just an early pregnancy bleed - I've read about lots of folks having them on BNB. So keep your hopes up. When were you at the hospital last? Mebbe there's been a shift change since you were there and you might get to talk to someone a little more sympathetic and able to help if you call now? I know at our hospital, we have an EPU and they do shift changes at 7 am and pm...
Let me know how you get on hunni. Thinking of you...big hugs :hugs::hugs:
xx


----------



## Starry Night

I had a lot of bleeding in my first trimester with my DS and yes, I got a healthy baby at the end of it. However, I did lose a twin at about 8 weeks. I had had a miscarriage before and that felt exactly the same - severe cramps and huge, clumpy clots (I also saw the baby :( ). The only difference was it ended a whole lot quicker. It was done after about 5 hours and my hcg/beta levels were still very, very high. It was losing the twin that made me discover that I was having twins in the first place.

I still had bleeding afterwards because I had an sch and a partial placenta abruption but the gushes became less and less as the weeks passed and I didn't see any more past 14 weeks. And even then it was mostly brownish spotting.

But I don't know how likely it is in your case. Unfortunately, your symptoms do sound like a miscarriage. I'm sorry the hospital isn't being very helpful. If the bleeding gets very heavy you should go in whether or not your scan is coming up on Tuesday.


----------



## cutebowsxx

Thanks both for replying and im so so sorry for your losses :hugs: :hugs:

Im trying my best to keep positive but i just know these symptoms are much more than just an early pregnancy bleed :( The cramping and clots seem too severe.. I'd rather expect and prepare myself to hear bad news so that i don't get my hopes up if that makes sence :cry:

I'll definitely go back if anything increases.. I've been sitting here feeling humiliated and so vulnerable thanks to that woman, but i've just come to my senses and thought i'm not putting myself (or baby if there is one) at risk because of her!

The next 24 hours could not go quick enough.. I'll keep you updated after my scan xx [-o&lt; xx


----------



## StillFertile

I'm so sorry for your situation cutebows. Not only the potential loss but the treatment you received as well. It's just so demeaning to be treated rudely, especially when you are in such a vulnerable position. :hug:


----------



## kaydan

Sounds very similar to where we are at the moment, you're just a few days ahead of us. Sorry you're having to go through this too :( 

All our details are below... (sorry if this is TMI), would like to know if you've since had any updates as we're still none the wiser. 

Thursday 9th February - started period. 
Monday 13th February - period finished. 
Tuesday 14th February - BD'd. 
Sunday 18th February - BD'd. 
Tuesday 21st February - BD'd. 
Saturday 25th February - BD'd. 

Tuesday 28th February - 
Colposcopy procedure, tissue removal of CIN 1 cells. 

Wednesday 29th February - Meeting with fertility consultant, advised test results showed fine, apart from lack of ovulation shown from progesterone levels. Advised that despite having lost 7lbs since our previous meeting, they would not be able to offer any more help (apart from a prescription
of Metformin), BMI needs to be below 35 to be considered for Clomid and below 30 for IVF. 

Friday 2nd March - BD'd
Saturday 3rd March - BD'd. 
Tuesday 6th March - Did pregnancy test (pm) which came back negative (clearblue digital).
Tuesday 6th March - BD'd
Wednesday 7th March - Did pregnancy test (first morning urine) came back positive, 1-2 weeks (clearblue digital).
Thursday 8th March - Dark spotting when wipe, first day of missed period. 
Monday 12th March - Did pregnancy test (first morning urine) came back positive (first response). Though, dark spotting but only when wipe.
Monday 12th March - Did pregnancy test (pm) came back positive 1-2 weeks. (Clearblue digital) (dark spotting, though gradually getting lighter). 
Tuesday 13th March - Did pregnancy test (first morning urine) came back positive 1-2 weeks. 
Tuesday 13th March - Pregnancy test at doctors, came back positive. Pregnancy confirmed. 
Wednesday 14th March - Spotting a lot lighter, more red, covered more of the tissue but still only when wiping. 
Thursday 15th March - Same as Wednesday 14th. 
Friday 16th March - Migraine all day. Red blood in wee, light bleeding, a little blood on panty liner. More so when wiping. 
Friday 16th March - visit GP as emergency, took urine sample, no sign of infection referred to A&E with possible ectopic pregnancy. 
Friday 16th March - Bleeding visible but still not as heavy as a period, bleeding lightened as the evening went on. 
Friday 16th March - A&E Dr advised not an ectopic pregnancy after feeling stomach and instead advised 'threatened miscarriage', to go home and just rest. According to dates, at this point we are 5w1d pregnant. 
Friday 16th March - At home, appeared to be peeing blood, bright red, small clotting, stringy like (minor cramping similar to constipation pains). 
Saturday 17th March - Blood on panty liner and when wiping, though not as much as yesterday (some minor twinges of cramps which didn't last very long). 
Saturday 17th March - In the evening, passed a clot about the size of a 5p coin, but bleeding becoming lighter. 
Sunday 18th March - Half filled a sanitory towel (all day). 
Monday 19th March - Changed sanitory towel once all day, through cleanliness rather than need. No bleeding in the evening, not even when wiping. Dizziness on and off. 
Tuesday 20th March - Light bleeding, some on sanitary towel (not needed to change). None when wiping, urine returned to normal. Dizziness/light headed throughout the day. 

Spoke to the Hospital yesterday, they've said they cannot scan until after we are 6 weeks and so has booked us in for a sonogram appoitnment on Friday morning. 

Pregnancy symptoms since Friday have come and gone, they're not consistent as they were before. So confused.


----------



## rasool

hi
i was pregnant (8 weeks) in october 2011 when i took my ultrasound the baby had no heartbeat. I had to tke misoprostal to start passing baby out. I got pregnant again found out in January, at 6 weeks I spotted red went to hospital and I had a threatened miscarriage. Believe me take your bed rest for I didnt take too much. Last Monday I was 3 months 1 week when I started to miscarry. I spotted 2 days prior to my miscarriage and things just started gushing out monday morning. Also I had contractions the day before 6 minutes apart. Ladies plz be careful


----------



## kaydan

i'm sorry to hear of your loss, but thank you deeply for sharing and the advice.


----------



## cutebowsxx

Had the scan today. They couldn't find a heartbeat :nope: :sad1: :(

I wasn't at my regular hospital, i was in once quite a bit further away as they were able to scan me quicker, so im now booked in for another scan on thursday with my hospital to 'confirm' as they will be the ones treating me. (unfortunately the same one where i was treated unfairly!)

The baby measured at around 8 weeks, which is what i worked it out to be, but they said they couldn't be a 100% as ive been bleeding for quite a while and it had obviously stopped growing.

OH seems more upset than me. I mentally prepared myself to hear these words. The pains, bleeding and clots said it all. I haven't felt pregnant for the past week or two. The sickness and tiredness eased off. I just can't cry yet, but feel like i really need to if that makes sense. I don't think it has sunk in yet. I don't feel with it.

Once i've had the other scan on thursday, ive then got the decision to make whether to have a d&c, the medical or naturally let my body take the course.. I'm thinking the medical? But haven't looked in to it properly yet? Any advice on this?

If anyone gets the slightest of spotting or something just doesn't feel right, i recommend you push and push the doctors to do more. Don't let them send you away if your not happy with the way they've dealt with you. This hospital i was at today, the staff there were extremely helpful and kind, they were disgusted and appalled when i mentioned they way i was treated, they told me they should have booked me in for an emergency scan and kept me in over night for observation and done a lot more instead of fobbing me off.


----------



## cutebowsxx

kaydan said:


> Sounds very similar to where we are at the moment, you're just a few days ahead of us. Sorry you're having to go through this too :(
> 
> All our details are below... (sorry if this is TMI), would like to know if you've since had any updates as we're still none the wiser.
> 
> Thursday 9th February - started period.
> Monday 13th February - period finished.
> Tuesday 14th February - BD'd.
> Sunday 18th February - BD'd.
> Tuesday 21st February - BD'd.
> Saturday 25th February - BD'd.
> 
> Tuesday 28th February -
> Colposcopy procedure, tissue removal of CIN 1 cells.
> 
> Wednesday 29th February - Meeting with fertility consultant, advised test results showed fine, apart from lack of ovulation shown from progesterone levels. Advised that despite having lost 7lbs since our previous meeting, they would not be able to offer any more help (apart from a prescription
> of Metformin), BMI needs to be below 35 to be considered for Clomid and below 30 for IVF.
> 
> Friday 2nd March - BD'd
> Saturday 3rd March - BD'd.
> Tuesday 6th March - Did pregnancy test (pm) which came back negative (clearblue digital).
> Tuesday 6th March - BD'd
> Wednesday 7th March - Did pregnancy test (first morning urine) came back positive, 1-2 weeks (clearblue digital).
> Thursday 8th March - Dark spotting when wipe, first day of missed period.
> Monday 12th March - Did pregnancy test (first morning urine) came back positive (first response). Though, dark spotting but only when wipe.
> Monday 12th March - Did pregnancy test (pm) came back positive 1-2 weeks. (Clearblue digital) (dark spotting, though gradually getting lighter).
> Tuesday 13th March - Did pregnancy test (first morning urine) came back positive 1-2 weeks.
> Tuesday 13th March - Pregnancy test at doctors, came back positive. Pregnancy confirmed.
> Wednesday 14th March - Spotting a lot lighter, more red, covered more of the tissue but still only when wiping.
> Thursday 15th March - Same as Wednesday 14th.
> Friday 16th March - Migraine all day. Red blood in wee, light bleeding, a little blood on panty liner. More so when wiping.
> Friday 16th March - visit GP as emergency, took urine sample, no sign of infection referred to A&E with possible ectopic pregnancy.
> Friday 16th March - Bleeding visible but still not as heavy as a period, bleeding lightened as the evening went on.
> Friday 16th March - A&E Dr advised not an ectopic pregnancy after feeling stomach and instead advised 'threatened miscarriage', to go home and just rest. According to dates, at this point we are 5w1d pregnant.
> Friday 16th March - At home, appeared to be peeing blood, bright red, small clotting, stringy like (minor cramping similar to constipation pains).
> Saturday 17th March - Blood on panty liner and when wiping, though not as much as yesterday (some minor twinges of cramps which didn't last very long).
> Saturday 17th March - In the evening, passed a clot about the size of a 5p coin, but bleeding becoming lighter.
> Sunday 18th March - Half filled a sanitory towel (all day).
> Monday 19th March - Changed sanitory towel once all day, through cleanliness rather than need. No bleeding in the evening, not even when wiping. Dizziness on and off.
> Tuesday 20th March - Light bleeding, some on sanitary towel (not needed to change). None when wiping, urine returned to normal. Dizziness/light headed throughout the day.
> 
> Spoke to the Hospital yesterday, they've said they cannot scan until after we are 6 weeks and so has booked us in for a sonogram appoitnment on Friday morning.
> 
> Pregnancy symptoms since Friday have come and gone, they're not consistent as they were before. So confused.

kaydan im so so sorry your going through this. our symptoms sound very very similar :( bleeding with me was one minute brownish, next heavy bright red etc, pregnancy symptoms fading, the dizziness and light headed, and clots are really not a good sign :sad1: however i did have clots almost every time i checked my pad/wee'd/wiped. i pray that you get a better result than i did. i wish you the absolute possible best of luck. keep us updated when you feel ok to do so :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## kaydan

I'm so sorry for your loss and wish you and your other half all the best for the future. Thank you for sharing your experiences. kayla and dan x


----------



## lovewithin

oh cutebowsxx, so sorry about your loss :hugs: 
i think the whole news hasn't reached you yet... maybe as you say it will settle down after your definite scan on thursday.

regarding the options - i had to have a d&c as my mc was an incomplete one and i was risking an infection :( the good thing about d&c is that it is painless as it's done in total anesthesia and it's highly unlikely that any remaining tissues stay there, so no need to repeat the procedure as it can sometimes occur with the medical management.
on the other hand - it's a total anesthesia and being put to sleep can be scary... although for me the worst part was waking up from it.. because the 1st thought/awareness that hit my brain was "where is my baby" and i started crying.. but hospital staff was really kind and supportive..

...the bad part about d&c is that you should wait at least 2-3 cycles before ttc, although these opinions vary from dr to dr... but usually they all say to wait a bit until the endometrium grows back to being what it was before...

bleeding after d&c is of course less then with a natural mc, lasts for 4-5 days and is also less then a period. i had pains from the wound inside, which are not like a standard period pains... more as if i had a huge bruise inside...

hope this was helpful..

love and hugs to you again :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so sorry you didn't get good news. I lost both my babies naturally and never had a D&C (the second time there was a surviving twin so it would have been impossible) so I can't really give advice on what to choose. At least the staff at the hospital were kinder to you than the others. A kind word and face eases the shock a bit.

Once again, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## MightyMom

Having gone through all three options, I think it comes down to personal choice.

Pills: Made me so nauseated I was vomiting for hours until I fell asleep. Bled really really heavily for about 12 hours, then passed the baby and it became more like a heavy period. The cramping and pain was unbearable, I was sobbing it hurt so bad. I passed the baby in the toilet and didn't know. I never saw the baby, I just knew I had passed the baby.

D&C: I was numb until after it was over, then I was really sad because I knew I was officially no longer "pregnant." But I never felt a thing during and didn't feel anything after except for some mild cramping and brown spotting for a couple of days. As far as physical goes, this was the least painful. I had no hb and the baby had stopped growing four weeks earlier. My body didn't recognize the m/c so I opted for a D&C.

Natural: I was spotting brown for a week or so before the heavy bleeding started. Had heavy bleeding and cramping for a couple of days. Passed the baby in my underwear, so I saw her. It made me really sad and I didn't know what to do with her because I didn't want to flush her down the toilet. It lasted much longer than the pill m/c because it came and went. In the morning I wouldn't bleed but in the afternoon evening it was very painful with lots of bleeding. Emotionally I felt closure since I saw the baby and held her and could say goodbye. And we are TTC again right away since I don't have to worry about the effects of a D&C.

That is my experience, but everyone is different. I hope you find the decision that is right for you and that you are able to find peace in it.


----------



## MumToEva

:hugs: sorry for your loss hun


----------



## cutebowsxx

lovewithin said:


> oh cutebowsxx, so sorry about your loss :hugs:
> i think the whole news hasn't reached you yet... maybe as you say it will settle down after your definite scan on thursday.
> 
> regarding the options - i had to have a d&c as my mc was an incomplete one and i was risking an infection :( the good thing about d&c is that it is painless as it's done in total anesthesia and it's highly unlikely that any remaining tissues stay there, so no need to repeat the procedure as it can sometimes occur with the medical management.
> on the other hand - it's a total anesthesia and being put to sleep can be scary... although for me the worst part was waking up from it.. because the 1st thought/awareness that hit my brain was "where is my baby" and i started crying.. but hospital staff was really kind and supportive..
> 
> ...the bad part about d&c is that you should wait at least 2-3 cycles before ttc, although these opinions vary from dr to dr... but usually they all say to wait a bit until the endometrium grows back to being what it was before...
> 
> bleeding after d&c is of course less then with a natural mc, lasts for 4-5 days and is also less then a period. i had pains from the wound inside, which are not like a standard period pains... more as if i had a huge bruise inside...
> 
> hope this was helpful..
> 
> love and hugs to you again :hugs:




MightyMom said:


> Having gone through all three options, I think it comes down to personal choice.
> 
> Pills: Made me so nauseated I was vomiting for hours until I fell asleep. Bled really really heavily for about 12 hours, then passed the baby and it became more like a heavy period. The cramping and pain was unbearable, I was sobbing it hurt so bad. I passed the baby in the toilet and didn't know. I never saw the baby, I just knew I had passed the baby.
> 
> D&C: I was numb until after it was over, then I was really sad because I knew I was officially no longer "pregnant." But I never felt a thing during and didn't feel anything after except for some mild cramping and brown spotting for a couple of days. As far as physical goes, this was the least painful. I had no hb and the baby had stopped growing four weeks earlier. My body didn't recognize the m/c so I opted for a D&C.
> 
> Natural: I was spotting brown for a week or so before the heavy bleeding started. Had heavy bleeding and cramping for a couple of days. Passed the baby in my underwear, so I saw her. It made me really sad and I didn't know what to do with her because I didn't want to flush her down the toilet. It lasted much longer than the pill m/c because it came and went. In the morning I wouldn't bleed but in the afternoon evening it was very painful with lots of bleeding. Emotionally I felt closure since I saw the baby and held her and could say goodbye. And we are TTC again right away since I don't have to worry about the effects of a D&C.
> 
> That is my experience, but everyone is different. I hope you find the decision that is right for you and that you are able to find peace in it.

Thank you both for this. Its good to hear other peoples opinions who have been through it. You have helped me a lot. Im so worried if i pass the baby at home unexpectedly, what am i meant to do with it? (Hate to call it 'it' but don't know what else to say right now :nope:) :sad1: :cry:


----------



## MightyMom

I had no idea WHAT to do with her. I ended up putting her in a small cardboard jewelry box that my DD's baby earrings came in and buried her in the garden under my favorite plant. I guess if you plan to go the natural route, have a plan.


----------



## Starry Night

I ended up flushing both my babies. :cry::cry: Both times the nurses asked if I had kept it (I guess they wanted to check it out or something) and I always said no. I still feel guilty about that. :cry: But in each moment I just panicked.


----------



## MightyMom

That was one major advantage of the D&C, I felt that they would take care of the baby and I didn't have to worry about it. The bad part was I wished I could have seen him, but I never asked.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I chose the natural route. Bleeding started tonight. I just hope I made the right decision. Baby passed at 7 weeks 4 days and I'm 10 weeks 3 days. This is so not easy. :(


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss Cutebows.

I had to opt for the medical management route, as although I was 10 weeks pregnant, there was only a tiny empty sac. I had been waiting for 4 weeks to be diagnosed, and with blighted ovums it can take forever for a MC to occur naturally.

If I had the choice I would have gone for a D&C. Although I had a fairly good experience with the drugs compared to other ladies, it is still very emotionally traumatic. With MM there is a small chance you could need a D&C anyway, as it doesn't work for everyone. Everyone is different though, and many ladies prefer not to have surgery.

Good luck with whatever you decide x x


----------



## cutebowsxx

I went back for my confirmation scan on thursday, and they confirmed there was no heartbeat. I saw my little angel again and i have had a scan photo to keep. Baby measured at 8 weeks 4 days. I opted for the medical treatment, so i took the first tablet the same day and went home. The doctor told me that is was very unlikely that i would pass my baby before having to return on saturday (today) for the next lot of tablets and i would be in hospital all day where i would miscarry.

But within 3 hours of arriving home i started to have almost unbearable cramping and extremely heavy bleeding. My little baby came out while i was at home :sad1: It was so traumatic. I was alone in the house, loosing so much blood. I called my dad because he lives the closest to me. I had no car as OH was in work, and my mum was on her way to work so couldn't answer her phone. I was being sick because of the shock and so close to fainting that i couldn't even walk or stand up.

That feeling finally eased so managed to make it in to the hospital. My mum was already waiting there for me as my dad managed to contact her, and OH left work and got to the hospital really quickly. I wish i was informed of the size of the clots i would pass :( It was dreadful. They were around the same size as large oranges, but longer. I passed around 5 of these and 10+ smaller ones.

The nurses and doctors rushed me to an examining room, and before i knew it they were using forceps to remove the placenta. It was extremely painful and uncomfortable. However after this had been removed, the bleeding eased a lot, and i wasn't passing many clots any more, just tiny ones.

We had to arrange what to do with our little baby, so we decided to let the hospital take care of her and bury her in the cemetery. We will be informed when the burial takes place and we can go and visit any time. There will be a special place within the cemetery with a plaque which says 'to all the unborn babies'. Its nice to know she will be will all the others and not alone.

One of the nurses told me that we could go and light a candle and write a message in the book in the chapel of the hospital before we left to come home, but i completely forgot :cry: I had so much on my mind and I was in a complete daze. When i got home and remembered that we didn't do this, i broke down :sad1: I knew something didn't feel right as we were leaving, it didn't feel right just walking out, so empty, so numb :nope:

OH reassured me and said we could go back any time and do this. He found a little white candle that we have in the house, and we are going to light this and write our own message etc. We have made a little memory box, putting in the scan photo, and a few hospital pieces. Im going to keep adding little things such as little messages, heart pendants and special artificial flowers so that they will last forever.

First time i saw OH cry over all this last night, it was horrible but nice in a way aswel as I knew that he was thinking about it. He's been like a closed book since we found out and not shown much emotion.

I keep having moments where Im just so tearful over the slightest of things, but Im trying to hold it all together for OH and LO. Its going to be a hard couple of weeks/months ahead, but as they say, time will be a healer, though our little angel will be in my thoughts forever xxxxxxx


----------



## lovewithin

oh cutebowsxx! i am so sorry you had to go through this and passing your baby at home, this is one thing you wrote you feared about and it happened like that in the end. and also in such an inconvenient moment when everybody were away and you were alone...

..but it is a wonderful thing to have the support of your DH and your family in all this, it changed the world for me.. and it is really great of your DH to open up regarding his pain and loss, too. i think it this can be really helpful to both.

i am sending you a huge healing hug :hugs: 
if you wanna talk just send me a message

:hugs:


----------



## kaydan

Hi everyone, 

Cutebows just want to express our sympathy for you again. 

Just an update on how we got on, we had our scan yesterday and they confirmed that we did miscarry :( We were expecting this news, but no matter how much you prepare, it's devastating hearing those words...
So like many other couples on here, back to square one :( 

Good luck and best wishes everyone. x


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: I'm so sorry that you have had such a traumatic time Cutebows.

Lots of love and :hugs: x x


----------



## cutebowsxx

Thanks again everyone :cry:

Im so sorry that you also received sad news kaydan :sad1:
Life is so cruel sometimes.

There's not a minute gone by where i haven't thought about my baby, i feel like the pain is never going to go away :cry: Everything is a constant reminder and getting through the day is a big big struggle xx


----------



## Saranna80

So so sorry for your losses ladies :hugs:
Sorry it was so long and drawn out for you both. Start healing now xxx


----------



## cutebowsxx

Thank you xx

xx :hug: to you all xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

